# Scrabble



## MattxMosh (Jun 19, 2009)

After getting throughly smacked by my wife in scrabble, I snapped this while cleaning up.

Pentax KX, 50mm f1.9, wal-greens brand 200 iso.







I made myself laugh anyway.


----------

